# Smelt!



## someone11

Got my limit pretty quick last night


----------



## Quig7557

someone11 said:


> Got my limit pretty quick last night


What area?


----------



## someone11

Quig7557 said:


> What area?


----------



## Quig7557

That’s right where I’m headed to, thank you


----------



## ArkansasDave

ausable_steelhead said:


> View attachment 312563
> View attachment 312564
> 
> 
> Seems like a weird year everywhere. This is from no bait Lake Huron last week:


30+ person limit? Really? 2 gallons right?


----------



## someone11

ArkansasDave said:


> 30+ person limit? Really? 2 gallons right?


He failed to mention he was in Canada.


----------



## hawgeye

ArkansasDave said:


> 30+ person limit? Really? 2 gallons right?


FYI: It's against forum rules to question someone limit! 

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

